
Sexism and the City - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/sexism-and-the-city
======
DarkKomunalec
It would be nice if that table listed the per-sex _rates_ of
assault/murder/rape/other crime, rather than how unsafe they _feel_.

